# Betta Photoshop!



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I was messing around with photoshop and made these! Let me know what you think! And I can make some for you guys if you can post clear pictures of your fish and anything you want the picture to say!!


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

LOVE these!!!! So cool! and true!!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, those are really good! 
What photoshop do you have?
You could turn these into links to this site and use them for signatures. 
Just an idea.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

omg that is amazing!!!! your a genius!!! could you do one with my fishy in it please??? and make it say "They deserve Love too"  that would be the best!!! your a very talented artist! thankies

if you choose to do one with my fish just choose the best one out of the 3


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I will also photoshop fish photos if you would like.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

they are brilliant. you should print them and hang them up in pet shops and in the streets near them!


----------

